# Know of a Heat Press Supplier in Sacramento CA?



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anybody know of a hotronix or geo knight dealer in sacramento, ca where I could actually see, feel and decide on a heat press? Thnx.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Not sure but you are looking to buy good quality heat presses so you should be fine.

I have the Geo knight 16x20 and i have no complaints.

Good luck.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You might find one at your local screen printing supply company. Other than that, the Internet.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I've got a bad shoulder so I really wanted to feel what kind of strain I would be living with. I'm sure that the fun and frustration will override anything else, anyway! 
p.s. the only reason I've been able to make a "good choice" is because of TSF. Many thanks to all...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm in Sacramento, and I'm not sure of any places locally that sell heat presses.

Most people just buy them online and have them shipped to their doorstep. 

You might want to try Product Sign Supplies on Pell Avenue. Product Sign Supplies - Product Sign Supplies


They may have some locally (be sure to compare prices online with our Preferred Vendors)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you really want to have hands on experience with the more popular brands, you should go to Long Beach in Aug to the Long Beach, CA 2011 | The NBM Show The show is Aug 11-13 If you just entering the business, this should be on your bucket list...or better yet the ISS show in Jan..


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Not quite Sacramento, but not all that far to go. Nova Chrome

Doug


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. If I can make it to pleasant hill I'll definitely go by Nova. Wish I could afford to go to the NBM show! I have been in retail for a long time and sold some of my own designs, logos, etc. so it's time to stop letting other people make money off of my work and make it for my own family.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Buying an Automatic or Auto Open will help with your bad shoulder.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

selanac said:


> Buying an Automatic or Auto Open will help with your bad shoulder.


It certainly helped with my neck pain. I used to get severe headaches from heat pressing but this auto open has been awesome!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Devinebling, I get those too. Currently we have a Hotronix Swingaway. Time to get an Auto Open.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

That's definitely food for thought as I was just about to order a swing away because I want to do dye sub. Thing is, we probably won't ever press anything larger than one inch. Anyone with an auto open clam do dye sub with it? If so, which one? It sounds like a better option for the physically challenged and mentally... um, what's that word... oh yeah - forgetful! Thanks, y'all.
OOPS! I just realized this should be a new post like, "Which Heat Press for Old Folks?"


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Auto open for sublimation is not really the best as the vacuum created when it opens can cause a shifting of the paper resulting in a ghost image. This does not happen every time but one has to be sure the paper is secure


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

would heat tape and/or a fixative prevent that? Should I just stick with a swing away and deal with the discomfort that it will cause my shoulder?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

> Should I just stick with a swing away and deal with the discomfort that it will cause my shoulder?


It could make the discomfort in your shoulder worse..I'd suggest avoiding that.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

okay, thanks! I'll heat tape my shoulder, spray fixative in my eyes and press like a madman. Seriously, I appreciate the experience you share. I have read some posts about people using auto opens, so I'm assuming there's a method to their madness that I may be able to pry from their heat pressed minds. My wife says she can help if I get a swing away, but I'd rather not help to ruin her shoulder, too. IDK...


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

I think I got it - I'm going for the DK20 with auto open and a twin shuttle. That way I can work away from the heat when setting up (like a draw or swing away) and still have the auto open feature. I'll just have to figure out how to prevent ghosting since it's a clam. Any suggestions?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Just make sure your pre press the shirt, have the right amount of pressure along with the right amount of time you should be fine


----------

